# Help me choose a grinder



## nbat58 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have been searching and pondering over buying a conical burr grinder for a drip machine that I am going to purchase and a mocha pot that I use over the week end, I have decided that I can no longer live with my ageing drip coffee machine and change it to the Melitta Aroma Elegance Deluxe Filter Coffee Machine chosen over the Melitta Signature because of the timer, hopefully it'll perform as well.

As of now I have been using a blade blender and I have never been happy with the grind and decided to look for a proper conical burr grinder, to use for the drip, mocha pot and hopefully may upgrade to an expresso machine in the future.

My budget is about £200, I have been looking at grinders particularly with a small footprint and have looked at the following:

Bodum Bistro, I have been put off by the 5 mns wait after grinding for 20 seconds to grind again, I liked the fact that it has a glass container.

Baratza Encore

Baratza Virtuoso

Baratza Preciso, I have been put off by the negative feedback the three Baratza's I mention have received on Amazon.com I am in the UK by the way.

Graef CM 800, put off by the fact that is a stepped grinder

Roncillo Rocky, this has no container and not sure but maybe too big and might take over my kitchen.

I would appreciate recommendation for a good budget grinder that could at a push be used for espresso in the future.

Many thanks for all your help.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There is a Baratza Encore for £99 here: (this is no good for espresso)

Baratza Encore, used 3 times! £99.00 plus postage, no offers

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=27236

And there is my Eureka Mignon here for £170 (it can go as coarse as French Press and a very good espresso grinder):

FOR SALE: Eureka Mignon Instantaneo (3 years old), £170

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=28017

And another Eureka Mignon for £180 here:

FOR SALE: Eureka Mignon Mk1 Gloss Black - £180

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=27235


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a bodum bistro gathering dust if you're interested. In perfect condition, used regularly for about 6 months until I got a lido 2. It's yours for 30 plus postage.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have the Encore mentioned and it is a bargain! I also have a Kitchenaid Artisan which is much prettier but the Encore is better although noisier!


----------



## nbat58 (Nov 29, 2015)

what do you thing about the below from WMF Skyline:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/WMF-0417020021-Skyline-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B0095ZRHRA

or

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rommelsbacher-EKM-300-coffee-grinders/dp/B00EV92C02/ref=pd_sim_201_45?ie=UTF8&dpID=41C3PhDtqgL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR86%2C160_&refRID=1FQ0TD3X6DS05CP5K8GP

Many thanks.


----------



## hez (Apr 30, 2015)

I used to own the Graef (machine is sold under the Sunbeam brand in Australia, which I owned). It worked well for my requirements switching between filter and espresso (Gaggia Classic). It was good value for money imo. Sometimes they have an issue where you can't grind fine enough for espresso, but this can be fixed with a small mod (also, I don't think this will be a problem for you for drip and moka pot).

I'm now looking at the Eureka Mignon's though for a new set up. Mostly for the aesthetics of them!

On a limited budget, I recommend considering a second hand purchase from someone on the forum (who is likely to have looked after it). Those prices above look pretty good on the second hand Mignons, so maybe get in quick before I do! New burrs can be had fairly cheaply I believe if needed.


----------



## nbat58 (Nov 29, 2015)

hez said:


> I used to own the Graef (machine is sold under the Sunbeam brand in Australia, which I owned). It worked well for my requirements switching between filter and espresso (Gaggia Classic). It was good value for money imo. Sometimes they have an issue where you can't grind fine enough for espresso, but this can be fixed with a small mod (also, I don't think this will be a problem for you for drip and moka pot).
> 
> I'm now looking at the Eureka Mignon's though for a new set up. Mostly for the aesthetics of them!
> 
> On a limited budget, I recommend considering a second hand purchase from someone on the forum (who is likely to have looked after it). Those prices above look pretty good on the second hand Mignons, so maybe get in quick before I do! New burrs can be had fairly cheaply I believe if needed.


I have upped my budget and I am thinking of going for a Baratza vario or a Mahlkonig Vario home, what is the difference between the two, I understand that Baratza CS is better (not from experience mind you), I have seen the Mahlkonig V2 and V3 on German sites.

I would prefer to get the Baratza but not sure where to source one from.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What is your budget now?


----------



## nbat58 (Nov 29, 2015)

I am hoping I can get a vario in Baratza or Mahlkonig guise for about £350?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@froggystyle


----------



## nbat58 (Nov 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> @froggystyle


Thanks.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have a vario could offer...


----------



## Caddy (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been pondering for ages but decided on a Eureka mignon. Great reviews and lovely compact machine. Vario just too much of a jump in £ for me.

Let us know how you get on and some feedback about the machine you end up choosing.


----------

